# Being parked in



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

What would you guys and gals do if you were constantly parked in your allocated parking space. And when you asked the other people they got sh*tty and started doing it more?!

All because they are too lazy to park in their own space and walk round? This is the predicament at my flat, and its my tenants that are coming to me to complain as the other tenants are petty and the management company are rubbish. :x

I just don't understand why people are like this?! "Don't park some-one in" is surely common sense?! :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Have them towed for causing an obstruction.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Or block them in :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The trouble with that is that it's getting a bit tit for tat and these people apparently already get stroppy as if they have some God-given right to park where the hell they like even if it inconveniences others. Cocks.

Girl Smiffy, try Citizens Advice. Perhaps they can give you some info about your rights, or pointers to possible options. As it's your flats, do the deeds contain anything about who owns what spaces and about rights of way to and from spaces by the owners?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

scoTTy said:


> Or block them in :?


or clamp ???!!!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Super gluing a note to the window saying private parking usually works :lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

If its legally your land then you have a lot of options. If its public road then your on a thin rope. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Its a private courtyard, and there are allocated spaces with numbers on each parking space. The parking space for my flat is listed on my deeds. But as Scooby TT mentioned, I have to find the papers and see if it says something about "right of way to the space being left unobstructed". But the lease was written about 20years ago, and I am not too sure what its going to say when I dig them up...

I just don't understand how these people are completely unbothered about living with pissed off neighbours? Surely spending your down time at home should be pleasant and uneventful. Not spent getting your knickers in a twist about having to move your car to your own parking space?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You'd like to think so..... I find it disturbing that people behave like this. Mos tpeople do just want a peaceful life, and it's a shame that cocks like this have to spoil it for those that are capable of doing that. Some do it deliberately, for reasons untterly unfathomable, others are just a bit dim. :?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

put cones there...they will either run them over of be to lazy to get out the car and move them!
put some grease or somthing on them so when they touch them they get it over thier hands :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

or install one of those bars that you can pull up and lock. thereford making it impossible for someone to park there whilst you are out.


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Bingo Bango - thanks to everyone for your advice. Especially Scooby TT.

Just read my Lease Agreement - all flipping 27 boring pages of it, and Clause 35 is a winner! Its all about not obstructing parking spaces, or the lessee (the other landlord) coughing up nuisance fees in the event of such annoyances.

So drafting the other lessee a letter now (copy to the rubbish management company) citing the clause. So hopefully, he will get his arse out of bed and sort his tenants out or else he will have to pay some money over to the rubbish management company...

Especially satisfying as his dappy tenants wanted "proof" that they weren't allowed to park there. Hope they can read :-| Maybe there parents can go over and read it for them and teach them some manners at the same time.

Phew - feeling so much better


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hope you get a result


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

roddy said:


> hope you get a result


yeah me too, and not get your car torched like anneymouse! nothing suprises me these days


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh I've had this too. Bunch of (on the outside, 'posh') numpties moved in to a house next to our mews, and decided without asking at all, that they'd drive through our mews access and leave their people carrier across two parking spaces all weekend, every weekend, whilst leaving their own driveway and garage unoccupied! Stupid twats got all shirty and said they were told by the previous owners that they could park there - well they would say that, wouldn't they? :wink: There seem to be too many of these inconsiderate, dumb people about nowadays. Eventually, after some nails under their tyres, cigarette butts under their window wipers, and a letter from the residents telling them to fcuk off, they got the message :wink:


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think my car will get torched by them - it doesn't live near them and they don't know where I live. The TT lives in a garage at my home  I used to live in the flat a while back but now rent it out.

They don't really understand why its not on to park people in...weird people.

I am posting the extra long letter citing all the clauses they are in breach of tomorrow. And also phoning up the rubbish mgmt company to tell them I won't be paying anymore mgmt fees until they fulfill their obligations to me as a lessee in the lease agreeement.


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

PaulS said:


> Oh I've had this too. Bunch of (on the outside, 'posh') numpties moved in to a house next to our mews, and decided without asking at all, that they'd drive through our mews access and leave their people carrier across two parking spaces all weekend, every weekend, whilst leaving their own driveway and garage unoccupied! Stupid twats got all shirty and said they were told by the previous owners that they could park there - well they would say that, wouldn't they? :wink: There seem to be too many of these inconsiderate, dumb people about nowadays. Eventually, after some nails under their tyres, cigarette butts under their window wipers, and a letter from the residents telling them to fcuk off, they got the message :wink:


Sounding like your posh numpties have recently moved to a flat...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Take pictures.

Are you saying they're blocking your tenant in, or parking in your tenant's space? Either way, it's unacceptable behaviour, but it would help if you have proof.


----------



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

Both really Kell - parking my tenants in, and parking in their space.

My tenants have taken pcitures which I have printed out and sent to the mgmt company along with a photocopy of the lease agreement, and a letter.

Apparently my tenats and the other tenants had a big row last night over the parking. I remember it beigna problem when I lived there, but think its got worse...


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Parking problems are extreemly emotive issues, and people usually think they are in the right.

Good luck going down the correct legal route, it wont be quick but should sort it out once and for all (until new tenants).

I would park the dogs car (crappy old L reg Audi 80) with a tow bar and reverse out of my alloted space at speed, parked at own risk and that  (see what I mean about being emotive)


----------

